# How was ur high school graduations



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

die


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I graduated in 07 and can hardly remember most of it, I remember what the place look like and how I sat there till I got my "fake" diploma and then walked back after it was all over to get the real diploma and then met my parents and went home, overall not as special as some people would have you believe.

As for women crying, well, I see it all the time, happened on the last day of middle school, when any pets die, watching someone come out of Twilight on opening night(went with my sister), not trying to be sexist but I can think of many situations where there is some girl out there who would cry for it, even if it isin't sad or great or anything.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

It was miserable, but in a different way.

My last name has a long history of being mispronounced. It's Laux, but most people think it's "Lau" or "Law", when really it's pronounced "Locks".

At the graduation rehearsal, one of the teachers who was reading off all the names went through the names to make sure the pronunciations were correct. He mispronounces my last name (no surprise), and a lot of people shout "Locks!", which I was surprised that so many people in my class actually knew me. The teacher says "Yeah yeah, 'locks', whatever." That offended me, and I had a bad feeling of what was to come.

Graduation day, I drive over to the building myself. The building is actually a basketball arena for a major local university. I lined up near the podium, and the woman there tells me to smile. Yeah right, I knew what was coming. Of course, my last name gets mispronounced. The crowd corrected him, but he didn't bother, and it's obviously too late because it was captured on people's camcorders. I quickly walked over to get my diploma, shook the principal's hand, and walked off.

I just couldn't wait to storm out of the building after that. I was so pissed. After the ceremony was over, I walked as fast I could to my car. I didn't bother with friends, because they were too busy talking to their other friends. I was like a ghost. I'm surprised I didn't get pulled over for a speeding ticket that day; I must've been going 60 in a 35 or 40.

My parents got home later, and talked about how my last name got mispronounced. Afterwards, they emailed the principal about the mispronunciation, and that was it. There was nothing memorable about my graduation. I think people make too big of a deal out of it. My parents took about a dozen photos, and there was one professional photo of my frown reacting from my name mispronunciation.

It's funny though, because now that I think about it, my high school graduation pretty much summed up my high school experience. Hardly any friends, and my name got mispronounced all the ****ing time.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Mine was pretty good actually- I was looking forward to college, I had done well my last year in HS and was proud of that, I had made some good friends in my last two years of HS and I was beginning to become more social, I was shocked that when I crossed the stage to get my diploma a ton of my classmates actually cheered and yelled my name and clapped and I was also shocked that one girl I had always thought was the hottest girl in class came over to me and hugged me, I remember seeing my grandparents there and family. It was actually a pretty good day. I wish every day after that had been that good.


----------



## Hallran (Jul 27, 2008)

Mine wasn't that bad, better than I thought it would be. Pretty boring though.

The thing that I didn't like was our school tradition of having the students who had 3.6 GPAs or higher wear gold robes and everyone else wear purple ones. My GPA was 3.4 but I still felt stupid. Our class actually signed a petition against calling the gold robes seperately. I actally wanted to skip my graduation but finally decided to humor my family and go.

Go to an out of state college, will probably have them send my diploma when I graduate, don't really feel like flying halfway across the country for a long ceremony and a piece of paper that's taken me 7 years to get. We'll see though.


----------



## Gordon2108 (Oct 23, 2008)

JMX said:


> There was nothing memorable about my graduation. I think people make too big of a deal out of it.


Exactly why im not spending 40 bucks to rent a damn gown. Im not even going to the thing.

I don't like people.

I don't like 'ceremony's'.

I don't like tradition.

I don't like attention.

I don't like wasting money on useless ****.

I cant think of one good reason to go.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

They announced the wrong name for me. The girl who was ahead of me in rehearsal never showed up. So I crossed the stage being recognized as some goth chick named September with about 11 piercing in her face who never attended class.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I finished my diploma early at a career center. I didn't bother going to the career center's graduation ceremony. It wasn't like I actually knew anyone there. Since I left my high school, I wasn't a part of their graduation ceremony either. I'm lucky that I received a diploma at all. My dad talked me out of a graduation party. I doubt there would have been a large turn out anyway. None of my, so called, friends invited me to their parties. They just told be about the great times they had. Only one person(a family member), other than my parents, actually congratulated me on my graduation and gave me a gift. I'm glad my high school days are behind me. Those days will not be missed.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

The ceremony was kind of lame. I accidentally got out of place in line because I followed another guy, assuming he knew what he was doing.

After the ceremony, everyone (teachers included) went to the bar to celebrate. Those were the days of OAC (an additional year of high school meant to prepare you for university) so most of us were drinking age by that point (graduation took place during the fall, months after HS had ended). That was kind of cool I guess. My drunken former geography teacher told me I should be a farmer, and one of the popular girls apologised to me and my friends for being such an evil b*tch all through high school.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

pita said:


> The ceremony was kind of lame. I accidentally got out of place in line because I followed another guy, assuming he knew what he was doing.
> 
> After the ceremony, everyone (teachers included) went to the bar to celebrate. Those were the days of OAC (an additional year of high school meant to prepare you for university) so most of us were drinking age by that point (graduation took place during the fall, months after HS had ended). That was kind of cool I guess. My drunken former geography teacher told me I should be a farmer, and one of the popular girls apologised to me and my friends for being such an evil b*tch all through high school.


What is drinking age in Canada, 18? Drinking with your HS teachers actually sounds like fun- I'd have fun drinking with some of my college profs...tho I actually probably wouldn't have liked drinking with my HS teachers back when I was that age, I probably would have been weirded out. Bet it would be fun if you were a teacher tho.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

dax said:


> What is drinking age in Canada, 18? Drinking with your HS teachers actually sounds like fun- I'd have fun drinking with some of my college profs...tho I actually probably wouldn't have liked drinking with my HS teachers back when I was that age, I probably would have been weirded out. Bet it would be fun if you were a teacher tho.


Drinking age is 19 in my province. There were a few people who couldn't go because their birthdays weren't until after Thanksgiving.

I think the teachers had a great time. OAC was a very casual kind of year for people at my school, so by the time we graduated it didn't feel weird to drink a pitcher with your math teacher.


----------



## Thresher V (Apr 20, 2009)

Mine was ok, but I hated it. Last time I saw someone who meant a lot to me. Everyone else did the typical thing and went to college, military, etc. Only the others losers like myself stayed in this worthless little town.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I wasn't allowed to go; I failed Algebra and had to go to summer school. Not much of a loss considering I couldn't wait for it all to end.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Stupid question but,

are you required to get out of your seat and walk on stage alone or is there a line of students going along with you, just curious?


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Mine was okay. I would of been contempt not going, but my parent's wanted me to go. They never made my brother go, but he graduated early. He was taking some college classes when he was a senior which counted toward his HS credits so he only had to go one semester of his senior year. No one cheered me and I didn't even say goodbye to anyone. After I shook all the parent's hands I got the heck out of there. I could care less about those people that create hell for me. They never gave any crap about me. It was like being paroled from prison.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hot and boring.
395 Graduating Seniors and their families packed into a non-air conditioned gym for 2 hours, sitting on wooden bleachers and metal folding chairs.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Amocholes said:


> Hot and boring.
> 395 Graduating Seniors and their families packed into a non-air conditioned gym for 2 hours, sitting on wooden bleachers and metal folding chairs.


It was lucky it was a cool day when I graduated. It is usually very hot and humid that time of year in southern Iowa.


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

I didn't go to mine. No regrets about that either.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

My high school graduation was really a joke. I got to sit outside in a covered area and listen to the stupid football coach give a motivational speech. And the people who sat next to me wouldn't stop talking throughout the entire ceremony! I felt like I had always felt--I just wanted to get out of there as soon as possible. And then after the ceremony we all piled in a school bus and went to a really lame arcade for our grad night. It was ridiculous. I am definitely not walking at my college graduation. I'll be just fine with a diploma sent to me in the mail.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I didn't go to it. I officially graduated two months later, so I recieved my diploma in the teacher's lounge with a couple of teachers, the assistant principal, and the principal. 

I sort of regret that I didn't graduate with everyone else, but that would have been nerve wracking for me. I attended the graduation the year before it (one of my friends was graduating), and just sitting in the audience made me nervous. Too many people.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

'07. There was this girl I had a huge crush on I wanted to go to the ball with. She refused 5 times.. said she couldn't pay for it.

Two days before the ball I got a date though. The thrill of that rilled me up so much that I actually had fun that night. 

Now if only I could channel into that energy again 


Mark you, what I had was a date, as in here today.. out of state tomorrow (haven't seen her since). And to top it off, i was never able to get a date from the girl i originallywanted to go out with, even long after the ball passed. Eventually I had to realize it was time to call it quits (i'd hate to come off as desperate).

Oh well, I'm over her now. Over them both.


----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

I didnt go to mine, just went by the school the following month and picked up my diploma.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I wish I hadn't gone, really. It was pointless. Exciting just because of the atmosphere, but it was really long and boring and sweaty and annoying and depressing. 

Two of my friends went (they didn't go to school with me) and it felt good for my classmates to see me with my friends, proving I was a real person with a life, even if I didn't have one at school. 

I was also kind of happy because I said something to the boy that had a crush on me for two years, and I was always too terrified to ever reciprocate. I'm not even sure if he heard me because I just said it and walked past, but it felt good. I knew I'd never see him again, so...whatever.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

imt said:


> Stupid question but,
> 
> are you required to walk on stage alone or is there a line of students going along with you to get your diploma, just curious?


 Someone mind answering this, please?


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

Usually you walk on stage alone but your fellow students are standing at the bottom of the stage waiting for there name to be called so they can go next. Is your SA really that intense?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

It was a long time ago but I remember it being rather uneventful. We got herded around like cattle and were given fake rolls of paper. But I don't remember it being embarrassing or anxiety provoking.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

JMX said:


> It was miserable, but in a different way.
> 
> My last name has a long history of being mispronounced. It's Laux, but most people think it's "Lau" or "Law", when really it's pronounced "Locks".
> 
> ...


That happened to me and my friend in college. During rehearsal he pronounced my name and my friends wrong. We corrected him and he said he wouldn't make that mistake again. Well guess what. He mispronounces my name and my friends when he called us up to the stage to get our diplomas. :lol


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I graduated in 08 it was honestly the best and worst day of my life.
Getting the thing I had slaved over and thought I would never get finally I held that in my hand.
Worst thing is not knowing what was going to happen once I left High School and leaving the ones that loved me. Plus my father whom I had not seen in months showed up just because my step sister was graduation he was smashed and my gradparents also showed up but did not show any intrest in caring for me just a picture op for them I guess.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

We don't "graduate" secondary school in the UK, we just leave, thankfully.


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

Fairyxo said:


> We don't "graduate" secondary school in the UK, we just leave, thankfully.


What do you mean? No ceremony or something?


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

I didn't atten my high school graduation ceremony because of the fear of getting another panic attack. I used to get them really bad in high school. Plus, I thougt to myself, what's the point? Not that many people know Diana, to cheer for her anyways.. It's not like my family would cheer for me either. But I do kind of regret it. The school is not that far from my house and I could hear all the seniors cheering and I could even hear the names being called out.. I heard my 2 friends' names being called out while I was outside in my back yard crying because I felt like a loser who didn't have enough friends to celebrate with.. Horray for class of '07...


----------



## numero1 (Apr 7, 2009)

I was happy to get out of high school, but when my name was called, no one clapped for me, obviously my parents did along with the principal, but no one from my classes clapped or acknoledged me.

Remember those high school meetings in the cafeteria, or the gym, or the auditorium?...
I sat in my own row by myself and no one ever bothered to sit next to me.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

AndyLT said:


> What do you mean? No ceremony or something?


Nope. We leave for study leave for a few months, come back, take our exams and then only return once to get our results (or, if you don't want to return, get them posted to you).

That's it.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

i went and it was boring. pretty much just going through the motion get your diploma on stage get picture taken outside and go home.


----------



## entropy (May 1, 2009)

My high school graduation was so lonely, and my college graduation next week will be too. I felt so alone and invisible at my HS graduation, I cried like a baby afterwards. But I took comfort in the fact that my family was there, the people who really matter to me, and the people who stood by my side through thick and thin. It is nice to have friends and have people to chat with, but I seriously think that friends are overrated. I didn't like the people at my high school and they didn't like me (for stupid racist xenophobic reasons), so I suppose my experience was different than yours.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Jrock said:


> Usually you walk on stage alone but your fellow students are standing at the bottom of the stage waiting for there name to be called so they can go next. Is your SA really that intense?


Thanks for answering me and yes I'm super nervous. I can't get over it. I'm thinking of not even going.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Fairyxo said:


> Nope. We leave for study leave for a few months, come back, take our exams and then only return once to get our results (or, if you don't want to return, get them posted to you).
> 
> That's it.


Same here.

But I couldn't be bothered man. I was thinking so much about going to college...but I didn't make it 

Right now, I am in sort of like a community college, hopefully I'll be able to enter into a government college next year.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Amocholes said:


> Hot and boring.
> 395 Graduating Seniors and their families packed into a non-air conditioned gym for 2 hours, sitting on wooden bleachers and metal folding chairs.


Sounds like mine. Plus, at mine someone in line ahead of me messed up the alphabetical order when we were sitting down. Leave it to graduates from my high school to not know the alphabet. I was mortified at the time, but it's funny now. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I only went to mine because of my mom. I wouldn't have gone otherwise because it's a ridiculous ceremony that brought back no good memories of high school. 

I was nervous to walk on the stage, too, but it was over before I knew it. No one except for your parents pays attention to it anyway.


----------



## numero1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> I went. The ceremony was boring, pointless, and silly. After the ceremony I just got depressed because I was reminded of how little I mattered to my "friends" because no one called me and I wasn't invited to anything.


I bet my senior class had something going on, and NO ONE called me and told me what was going on. That's how pathetic I was. I remember I would eat my lunch in the hallways sitting down on the floor and doing my homework, but at least I didn't have to do any homework at home.


----------



## Zoe1988 (May 8, 2009)

I graduated from my all girls private high school nightmare 3 years ago. I did not want to go to the graduation. My guidance counselor made me feel guilty so I went. 
Before the ceremeony we all got dressed. The girls were all taking pictures together. I just wanted it all to end ASAP. After the ceremony I left quickly. I didnt stand around for pictures like everyone else. 
I was invited to an aquaintances' grad party, so i went, but I didnt enjoy it. I never feel comfortable at parties.
My college graduation is next year and Im already dreading it


----------

